# Protein Shakes/bars/supplements...???



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Everyone knows that snowboarding is a pretty demanding sport and asks a lot from your body. I know a friend who's a BODYBUILDER and I look at what he drinks and eats. I know for a fact that if I want to achieve better energy and focus for snowboarding...I would have to eat and drink just like a Bodybuilder.

Anyone here drink or use protein Shakes/bars/supplements before, during & after their snowboarding session for energy sustainment/muscle recovery...? What brands do you use? Which works best..?

I used to do energy drinks and fast food in the mornings before a session. I know that was not a healthy way to do it and I am looking at the healthier route now. Mainly protein shakes, a healthy whole food diet and supplements/vitamins. 

Thanks.


----------



## ASwedishViking (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi! There is no need for you to eat supplements, well-balanced meals and a lot of squats in the gym will do the trick. And then you can use the money you did not spend on protein bars and instead spend it on some new gear!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Assuming you're an American and not a vegetarian, you almost certainly get more than enough protein in your daily diet than your body can utilize. We eat the hell out of some meat here in 'murica.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I think you're a bit on the wrong track dude. 

Downing excess protein through a heavy diet and shakes etc doesn't help you focus or give you energy. It can help you build muscle and become stronger, which would in turn help your snowboarding. BUT only if you're actually working your muscles enough to build up. i.e. you need to go to the gym/train, taking protein shakes won't magically make your muscles grow. 

Yes, protein definitely helps with muscle recovery. But I highly doubt you're working your muscles enough to warrant excess protein and branch chain amino acids after a session to repair micro tears in your muscles etc. 

What I think you are is TIRED and worn out. That's because you've expended a lot of energy. A better way of maintaining energy throughout your session is to have a carbohydrate heavy meal for breakfast or dinner the night before (or something with a low glycemic index - long grain rice for example) that maintains energy levels for longer. 

But generally, a good diet will outdo supplements for most normal activities. For bodybuilding like your mate then supplements are 99% of the time necessary.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Bodybuilding is a rather different sport than snowboarding in terms of muscles/energy/endurance. Shure, a bodybuilder has a lot of muscles, but think of the athletes that have the best endurance - marathon runners, climbers - they look pretty different, not? For bodybuilding/weightlifting one aims to build up mostly fast twitch muscles type, whereas for endurance, you need slow twitch muscle type. 


Rule of thumb: protein are for muscle building, but for energy, carbohydrates (fast delibery) and fat (slow delivery) are key. 

I've a fast metabolism, have to eat all the time to maintain a proper blood sugar level or else hands and legs will begin to shake or I even break down (dizzy spell?). Not being able to eat for several hours is a problem for me, e.g. iff at a cross country horseriding event (riding three different disciplines in half a day), or if hiking or trecking. Tried a lot of food and supplement (e.g. high energy bars or fluids) combinations. 

Best for me has proven a big bowl of *oatmeal* mixed with hot chocolate and full fat milk as breakfast. You could as well also mix oatmeal with some fruits and yoghourt. Oatmeal goes a long way in therms of carbohydrate energy delivery and also delivers a good amount of magnesia that prevents muscle cramps if sweating a lot. 

Inbetween eventing discipline starts, I'll eat a Ovo Sport (actually a pressed cacao/barley malt bar; e.g. SWISSMADE.COM - Wander - OvoSport (3 Packs)). These bars work best for me. Fast delivery and not as ugly tasting and stomach upsetting as some hightec high energy supplements are. And they're more "natural". 

BTW: this fits  The slogan of Ovo (a Swiss brand producing products like energy bars and a kind of hot chocolate, both based on barley malt) is: 
*"With Ovo you can't do it better, but longer"*


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Breakfast 








Lunch 








Dinner 








Protein Shake


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

bodybuilding is different from snowboarding. snowboarding is more like a cardio so you will need to eat more carbs. protein is important so I would just stick to a balanced diet.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Bodybuilding regiment is only good for bodybuilding, being a ball of muscle is absolutley useless for any other activities. Focus on squats, deadlift and abs, but dont get crazy on weights,a lot of muscle needs a lot of oxygen.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Taylor_Gang said:


> I used to do energy drinks and fast food in the mornings before a session. I know that was not a healthy way to do it and I am looking at the healthier route now. Mainly protein shakes, a *healthy whole food diet *and supplements/vitamins.
> 
> Thanks.


I would suggest picking up a copy of:
Thrive: The Vegan Nutrition Guide Optimal Performance in Sports and Life

INteresting read... with lots of recipes.... and some interesting tips of recover foods and timing vs intensity of exercises.

Since I'm generally not a breakfast person during the work week, I replace my breakfast with Vega One nutritional shake

For some inspiration: Canadian Olympic snowboard is a Vega ambassador.
Michael Lambert | Vega


Disclaimer: I'm not promoting veganism. I like my dry aged Prime ribeye or porterhouse steaks on special occasions.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

On hill, lots of water, nuts and dried fruit and occasional jerky. One of my ski buds who's mostly a vegetarian, is trim but not muscular, regular guy; goes all day, first to last, full speed, ripping and just snacks frequently on the chair ride...dude is a machine and very very few folks can keep up the pace. He's been known to put in 70-80k vert in a day at whistler.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> On hill, lots of water, nuts and dried fruit and occasional jerky. One of my ski buds who's mostly a vegetarian, is trim but not muscular, regular guy; goes all day, first to last, full speed, ripping and just snacks frequently on the chair ride...dude is a machine and very very few folks can keep up the pace. He's been known to put in 70-80k vert in a day at whistler.


Yeah that's my routine if I can convince the people I'm with that lunch only slows you down (even then sometimes I stay out). I love some trail mix, jerky, but the key is water.

I usually start the day with cereal or eatmeal and that's my energy base for the day...


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments/advice. I appreciate it. 

I believe what was killing my riding/ENERGY level was the ENERGY DRINK and the FAST FOOD breakfast. I would usually grab 2 sausage egg McMuffins and hash browns from McDonalds. Than go buy a Monster and Gatorade when I got to the resort. 

In the beginning when I first started snowboarding...I could handle ALL DAY and get in as many runs as I can. After 2-3 seasons...I lost some of that energy. Either it was my diet...OR...I just got burned out from snowboarding in general. I think it was a combination of both and therefore I am looking to eat/drink a bit more healthier the next time I go up on the hill and hopefully will help boost my energy levels. 

Thanks.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah that's my routine if I can convince the people I'm with that lunch only slows you down (even then sometimes I stay out). I love some trail mix, jerky, but the key is water.
> 
> I usually start the day with cereal or eatmeal and that's my energy base for the day...


Thats totally TRUE. WATER IS KEY!!! When I drink a lot of water and stay hydrated as much as I can...I would usually last the longest and felt the most energized.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Taylor_Gang said:


> Thats totally TRUE. WATER IS KEY!!! When I drink a lot of water and stay hydrated as much as I can...I would usually last the longest and felt the most energized.


Yeah energy drinks are pretty horrible for you. Just tons of sugar and caffeine. You probably were getting a caffeine crash, not "burned out from snowboarding". Generally a regular exercise routine should increase your overall energy levels, not decrease them (assuming you weren't going 5+ times a week).

Water is good, I sometimes will take gatorade and mix it 50/50 with water. If you're sweating a lot the electrolytes are important to replenish, but otherwise water is the best thing for you.

I have fast food breakfast sometimes before boarding, I don't think that slows me down. Although I prefer oatmeal, something that will give me a better long term energy level.

The biggest thing I find is stopping for a large lunch really slows you down, it takes energy to digest food, which is why you feel like sleeping after a large meal. Now take that to the hill and try to do a very demanding physical activity for another 4 hours! :thumbsdown: Read up on what triathletes do to keep their energy levels up for the day. They certainly don't grab a burger, fries and a beer at lunch!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

High protein diets are great for building muscle or shedding fat, but pretty awful for endurance. When I'm cutting weight (like now), I go on a high protein, low carb diet. It drains the shit out of you. You're essentially starving your body of the calories it needs. That's why you lose weight. The only way to lose weight is to create a calorie deficit. You have to burn more than you consume. It's not the rocket science that some people try to make it out to be.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the premade shakes and energy drinks are crap, sugary swill

i ride best, feel most energetic on the hill when i just have coffee (2 big frenchpress cups ~8shots, LOL), no brekkies and sure as fuk no MacDo


hefewiezen/oj break at 2pm

i sometimes make a smoothie with some banana, costco frozen berries and protein powder....invest in a vitamix, you could grind up a carbuerator in there


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

CassMT said:


> the premade shakes and energy drinks are crap, sugary swill
> 
> i ride best, feel most energetic on the hill when i just have coffee (2 big frenchpress cups ~8shots, LOL), no brekkies and sure as fuk no MacDo
> 
> ...


Haha...  Thats what my little brother ACTUALLY makes to eat for breakfast in the mornings. He uses banana's, Costco berrie mix and 100% whey protein powder. I tried it once and its great. I like it. I am just LAZY that's all. I should probably start making these protein shakes. I know there good for you and my little brother seems to have so much energy in the mornings! 

Thanks.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you've got it made then, when your lil bro is making one, have him toss in an extra nana


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

neni said:


> Bodybuilding is a rather different sport than snowboarding in terms of muscles/energy/endurance. Shure, a bodybuilder has a lot of muscles, but think of the athletes that have the best endurance - marathon runners, climbers - they look pretty different, not? For bodybuilding/weightlifting one aims to build up mostly fast twitch muscles type, whereas for endurance, you need slow twitch muscle type.


Hehe it's funny when the body build guys come to the climbing gym.

If you want energy just eat light and often. Things with coconut butter/oil in them are also good. What I heard was that coconut oil is a medium length chain fat which is the only type your body can't store. This means it has to be broken down to sugar first and then made back into a short or long chain fat which makes it so you get a bunch of energy but less of a sugar crash if you're doing something.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lookup creatine. It's only one of few supplements that has been proven to work by real research.


----------

